# champagne QH stallion



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like him, he's a lot better looking than lots of other uniquely colored stallions out there.

He looks like he's a bit downhill, he seems a bit light on the front end, like you said, but that's better than being front heavy. His legs are straight and clean and have good angle in the pasterns and hocks, though he's a bit light boned and his feet seem small.

He's got a good set of withers on him and I like his neck, too.

How's he bred?


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like him too, he looks like he has good conformation, but I don't really know too much about that stuff. He's very pretty too!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I like this stallion overall ...I agree he does look to be a little light boned with small feet


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought I posted his website: Twotimes As Bubbley, Champagne Stud, Palomino Stallion - Quality Horses & Upscale Boarding in Magnolia, TX

I don't know anything about gh lineage but yeah the light boned thing bothers me about him. 

I think he would cross very well though with TB mare or "warmblood" (and I use the term loosely lol) type build


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I like him, personally. If I had a breeding-worthy mare I'd definitely choose him as a possible stud.
If I can start managing my money instead of throwing it away at things I don't need, Lucky may be a possible broodmare for a year if the vet agrees her arthritis is because of being worked hard too early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks to have Impressive top and bottom? HYPP status?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey .. he's right down the road from me ...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Fnb - only impressive on top. And his sire is N/N. the "impressive" you are seeing on the bottom aren't from the HYPP Impressive is that makes any sense. Miss Impressive foaled in 66. Impressive was foaled in 69.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks-I am so paranoid, I would prefer to see it listed in the ad. JMHO


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty darned close to where I live as well. I've seen him in the show ring before, he's one handsome boy even if I am biased against halter horses. He's definitely one of the more substantial ones, though he does has the typical small feet. I really wasn't impressed by his gaits (canter specifically), but it was WP so he may have a lot more than that. Still, he's a nice horse with potential. Hopefully they continue showing him.


----------

